# How do the Munich subway stations look?



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

For those of you who have not been to Munich and are in doubt, whether to ride the Munich subway (U-Bahn) or not, here a few pics.

*Wettersteinplatz*










*Olympia-Einkaufszentrum*









*Westfriedhof*









All above are fairly new. The older ones from 1972 and 1980 are a little boring, but still OK.

*Westpark*









*Olympiazentrum (BMW Welt)*









Complete List of all stations here:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Münchner_U-Bahnhöfe


----------



## Micky07 (Oct 19, 2010)

Not bad at all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

These ones are pretty too

*Georg Brauchle Ring*









*St.Quirin Platz*


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

These are great photos! Stunning composition and color actually! Gotta love the "American Fried Chicken" sign one one wall!


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

The U-Bahn, or Untergrundbahn, cars are immaculate, You could eat you lunch off of the floors of the subway cars. People are both reserved and quiet. If they speak they use hushed tones. And very polite. Great signage and the trains run precisely on time. The same can be said for the S Bahn. In short the total opposite of a subway system in a major US city. 

The U-Bahn is a great way to get around in Munich. You can quickly get from the center of Munich to the BMW Welt. There is a station right next to the Welt. It s also easy and cheap to take the S-Bahn into Munich. there are numerous hotels near the city center train station.

Using the U-Bahn and S-Bahn is economical, very safe, easy, and quite pleasant. If you are used to american subways, it will feel weird at first, but you soon adjust to it. I highly recommend them in Munich and other German cities.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

pharding said:


> The U-Bahn, or Untergrundbahn, cars are immaculate, You could eat you lunch off of the floors of the subway cars.


Glad you like it!


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

pharding said:


> People are both reserved and quiet. If they speak they use hushed tones. And very polite.


This person is misbehaving: :angel:


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Alfred G said:


> For those of you who have not been to Munich and are in doubt, whether to ride the Munich subway (U-Bahn) or not, here a few pics.
> 
> *Westfriedhof*


I like this one. Almost want to order some cocktail when I saw this.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Here the map:


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

This is what I saw on 11-26-2009 in the subway.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the way to the subway!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Another subway view 11-25-2009.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I did not use the subway when I was in München, but now I sort of wish that I would have! Great pics, Alfred G. :thumbup:

Stockholm's tunnelbana has some similar looking stations. And there is Mockba's metro... Wow.


----------



## zerbitini (Jan 31, 2010)

My wife and I purchased the 3 day partner pass in May, and thoroughly enjoyed getting around Munich on the U-Bahn. We were in 4 of the stations that you posted pictures of, and were very impressed with the cleanliness and timeliness of the trains. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Patrick said:


> Great pics, Alfred G. :thumbup:





zerbitini said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures!


Thanks, but they're (c) Wikipedia: Liste der Münchner U-Bahnhöfe



zerbitini said:


> My wife and I purchased the 3 day partner pass in May, and thoroughly enjoyed getting around Munich on the U-Bahn.












Whereas this station Nordfriedhof is one of the older ones (1971) that are not so pretty.


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

A few from my trip and thought the U-Bahn was such a wonder, easy and clean way to get around a city.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Alfred G, vielen dank for the fond memories of München. :thumbup:
A suggestion, a picture of the machine where you buy "strips" or "partner pass" (the 3 day partner pass is a really good deal) photo- shop in which buttons to push, and a picture of the "blue box" used to validate tickets/strips. Once you know it's easy, our first time was a little confusing.

Alfred our observation is that each platform on the U-bahn system is done in a different color scheme (including that petrid green @ Münchner Freiheit) is this true??


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

sno_duc said:


> Alfred our observation is that each platform on the U-bahn system is done in a different color scheme (including that petrid green @ Münchner Freiheit) is this true??


Hi, not only the color - the whole design is different for every station - as can be seen in the 1st post.


----------



## ViaCorsa (Oct 1, 2010)

Great U-Bahn map!


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Great U-Bahn map!


And here a link to the nonsense version of Munich U-Bahn map with all stations translated word-by-word into English.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

*Also consider the tram...*

My wife and I generally make use of the U- and S-Bahn while we are in Munich. This past trip I was having problems with the temporary stairs at Karlplatz due to my mobility and balance issues coupled with the station repairs. We switched to using the trams when possible.

The trams offer the same high level of service and are at ground level. You can get a Tramnetz map at the info booth under Marienplatz or here on the web. As with the U-Bahn, the list of approaching stations is shown visually in each car.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I travelled on the U-6 from StuStadt to Universität or Giselastraße during my years at the Uni that I can still recite the stops backwards and forwards (with the appropriate "Nächster Halt" as in "Nächster Halt, Dietlindenstraße" as the Schaffner would call them out).

Throw in a "Zurückbleiben, bitte" and you have the entire U-Bahn experience.

And that reminded me of a song that an AFN Munich DJ had written, the Zurückbleiben Blues, which I was actually able to find on the Net. (I can´t believe a.) that I remembered that and b.) that I found it).


----------

